# Snails?



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not ^^".

Recently I started about thinking of possibly getting snails again. My ten gallon has algae on the driftwood and back left corner of the tank(found a patch of white fuzz behind the driftwood on a spot the other day). I know its most likely from the excess in nutrients being a dirted tank(set it up last week). So far I've been doing daily water changes. Before plants, I was worry of snail population explosion. Now I have plants, especially ones planted into the substrate, also worried of my plants being destroyed by them. 

There are so many types/kinds of snails out there. Its hard to process all the information at once. Probably will take me months or to at least a year of multiple returns to research before some of the info settle and clear up in my brain(my knowledge on betta fish is the result of researching here and there over the years). 

For any who want to know, 
PH: 8.4-8.6
GH: 15 drops/268.5ppm
KH: 10 drops/179ppm


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Most snails are super hardy.. To the fact their is a reason why people call them pests. Always good to do your research before jumping into anything. Nerite snails are the species most people get their feet wet with.. I'd start there and find out if they are right for you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Photo of the white fuzz on driftwood? It may not be algae but a fungus that's growing to consumed sugars leeching from the wood.

I'm surprised nerites are people's idea of a starter snail as its probably the most picky eater of the snails. They are wild caught and generally won't take fish food or algae wafers. Some have success getting them to eat blanched veggies, but some snails refuse and only eat naturally occurring algae in the tank. Snell-o (snail jello food) some people have success with but not sure that 100% with nerties. On top of that nerites tend to crawl out of the tank is the water quality is very poor, three's no food, or they're harassed a lot by other fish. A lid would be recommended. That said I kept 2 nerites in a 55g open top riparium with a variety of fish without issue (no escapes/starvation) for several years before I sold them off.

If you have live plants in the tank, with the exception of those bought in tubes (not submerged in water) at petstores, or online, you have a 99.9% chance of getting snails or snail eggs of the 'pest' snail species: pond, bladder, and ramshorn snails. MTs are also considered pest snails but not as common 'infesting' plants for sale as they're easier to spot, give birth to live young so no eggs, and typically prefer the substrate (great for sifting sand based tanks).


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a glass lid, but I don't have the vinyl piece attached. For the longest while I had my filter on the right side because that's where the opening is in the hood. I'll probably cut the piece and attach it when I've settle where I want my filter to be. 

My substrate is dirt and gravel on top. My java fern came from tubes at petsmart, but my dwarf sagittaria and red wendti crypt were in a round rimless tank devoted to plants section off in different sections and some higher or lower, along with a overhead light, and the italian val were in a nearby tank housed with neon tetras at a mom and pop fish store. Possibly saw a baby snail against the glass few days ago, but not sure since it was mostly a brown spot and hard to see if it has any anatomy. 

Them crawling out is another worry. Mainly for the well being of the animal. Thought about shrimp, but they wouldn't be happy with my water parameters, could crawl out of the tank, and sometimes don't mix well with betta fish(being eaten).

Hopefully you can see the fuzz in the picture. Yesterday I tried my best to get at it, didn't got it all. It used to cover that curve. I had soaked that driftwood piece for over a month, maybe two, but I wasn't keeping track ^^".


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

My parents have ramshorns, they work pretty well if you're looking to keep algae off the walls and eat up any excess food. That said, if you have 2 of them or more the population will likely multiply. They started out with 6-8 and now have well over 100 in all 3 of their tanks combined. 

I've found nerites to be wonderful little snails, but as Aqua said, they're very picky and require an algae-source to survive. I have one in a 2.5 with high light, so he normally gets quite a bit off of my anubias leaves alone (the pinto variation seem to be algae magnets!).

Mystery snails are alright, though they get a bit big and I assume produce a bit more waste compared to other snails. My sister has one that happens to be a female, and it lays an egg clutch on the tank lid every week or so (which she finds to look kinda creepy :lol: )

If your tank is mature you could also consider shrimp, they have a pretty small bioload compared to snails.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

I think I would pick shrimp over snails, but the last round of research on them suggested they won't like my PH much(stated in OP and one reason why I got driftwood). I know nerites eggs can only hatch in brackish water, so no worry on population explosion there(but will get white spots all over the tank if female though). My brain is probably over thinking on this, finding which creature aligns with what I want and would I be able fulfill their needs.

I'm not sure what counts as a mature tank. Took some of the media for bacteria I've try to keep alive in the 2.5 while I took apart and put back together the ten gallon and majority of my gravel as well to keep my cycle. My tank is also dirted as well, didn't do the mineralizing process though. 

In my journal, I've mention a lot of stuff regarding my ten gallon.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been very happy with my one Nerite snail in my planted aquarium. He tried to escape about 4-5 times in the first two weeks I had him while he adjusted to the new water parameters. I always found him in the HOB filter. I've grown quite attached to the little guy, and named him Hoover (like the vacuum brand). He's fun to watch, and he really keeps everything in my aquarium clean. 

He is very sensitive to changes in water quality, and he will be the first to show signs of toxicity. Every time I've noted that he was acting lethargic or was otherwise behaving abnormally, a quick water test would show something was off (i.e., high nitrates). He acts as my early warning alarm system in my aquarium, in a way.

He's never damaged any of my live plants. I have heard that Olive Nerites (what I have) are less likely to try and escape the aquarium and are also generally smaller. Snails poop, _a lot_. But I'd rather vacuum up poop than scrub algae in my tank.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

christinamac said:


> He's never damaged any of my live plants. I have heard that Olive Nerites (what I have) are less likely to try and escape the aquarium and are also generally smaller. Snails poop, _a lot_. But I'd rather vacuum up poop than scrub algae in my tank.


That's good to know. Seems like Nerites are a good fit for me; no snail explosion checked, won't damage my plants checked. Some research says they won't mind my water parameters. Didn't knew that they came in different varieties/colorations. Also need to make sure they can eat the algae I have in my tank. Possibly make sure they can't go up in the intake tube of my aquaclear filter(HOB). Including pictures of the algae I have on the driftwood since my inexperience eyes can't tell what type it is. I scrape at it with the siphon during water changes.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

They eat pretty much all types of algae except black beard algae (BBA) and blue green algae (cyanobacteria). My Nerite snail even eats diatoms, which looks like a brown algae and is very common.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Zazwaki - I have been wondering this exact same thing! I've read thru threads & things, but there hasn't been a clear answer to my questions, which are the exact same questions you have asked (& gotten answers to. Thanks y'all!). Didn't want an explosion of snails, etc. the only difference is that my water is more acidic than yours. Just wanted to let you know that someone appreciates the 'likes to get all the details & facts straight before making a move' type questions Lol! 😄 I'm with you! 🤗👍

Glad I ran into this thread, I was about to ask the same question!


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

I wanted to make sure if they are right for me and I can care for them. Don't want to make the same mistakes as I did in the beginning with betta fish. Glad my questions helped answers yours . 

Quick question, recently I noticed my new plants I got almost two weeks ago probably brought parasites with them(officially two weeks on Tuesday). It looks like small stringy lines wiggling/dancing in the water column. Can nerite snails get parasites? And do I need to quarantine them as well when I first get them? 

I'm tempted to add another week of quarantine to the plants before getting the nerite snail(was planning to get it on Monday).


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I forget what they are called (start with either a c or d) but they are harmless. I have them in my tank, too. I'm not sure if snails can get parasites; mine hasn't yet.

I love my Netrite. She is a pain when it comes to eggs, but she's survived all my (n00by) mistakes; no food, no water changes, too many water changes, etc.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

Zazwaki said:


> I wanted to make sure if they are right for me and I can care for them. Don't want to make the same mistakes as I did in the beginning with betta fish. Glad my questions helped answers yours .
> 
> Quick question, recently I noticed my new plants I got almost two weeks ago probably brought parasites with them(officially two weeks on Tuesday). It looks like small stringy lines wiggling/dancing in the water column. Can nerite snails get parasites? And do I need to quarantine them as well when I first get them?
> 
> I'm tempted to add another week of quarantine to the plants before getting the nerite snail(was planning to get it on Monday).


Those are mostly likely detritus worms. They are harmless to you and your fish. They help eat the "sludge" on and in your substrate. Your Betta will probably enjoy catching and eating them! If you see A LOT of them, or if they start climbing/swimming towards the surface, that tells you that your substrate needs to be vacuumed and that you don't have enough dissolved oxygen in your water.

I happen to have some in by Betta tank. My Betta loves catching and eating them whenever they start floating around after cleaning the gravel.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't consider rams a pest species, they are great for algae problems! I had a rather tough brown algae killing off my hornwort and grabbed a couple dozen rams from my community tank. A few days later the algae in the effected tank was gone  

My first purchased snails were mystery snails  I haven't tried nertrite (sp?) Yet 

Bladder snails are the worst to try and get rid of x.x I drop veggies in my tanks and pick them off ( or put the rams back in the tank and shake the bladder snails into a bucket of water)


----------

